# For fun: before and after...



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

I was playing with this OOOLD pic of mine. It was this look I tried to do for a makeup chalenge.... it was mostly about contouring, because I was trying to look like the medusa I have tattooed on my shoulder. 

Anyways, this is the work of an amateur who doesn't even have photoshop (I have only an old version of Corel's Photopaint).

So, as some of you know, all those magazine/models pics are photoshoped to DEATH....... anybody can look good nowadays on pics! 

BEFORE RETOUCHING:







AFTER:

(smoothed my skin, corrected shadows, slimed my nose tip, added hair "extensions", ahah.... changed eye color, etc)







There are so many girls on the net who always "smooth" their skin when posting fotds, and then people compliment on their gorgeous skin, and they of course, just say "thanks"..... LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, I didn't even know that there was "normal" software to smooth skin in pics


----------



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 
_Wow, I didn't even know that there was "normal" software to smooth skin in pics_

 
Oh yes, it is very easy actually.... sliming my nose wasn't, ahah, but smoothing is just well, smooth to do.... you just need to click on the "smooth" option and choose how much you want to smooth everything!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

very good points


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 26, 2006)

wow thats  neat... i sound like a retard


----------



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

Take a look at THIS. You need to click on the picture to load everything and see what was done to that pic.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

I've seen that before. It's crazy what gets done


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 26, 2006)

holy doodoo that was really weird


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

Now you know why when you see someone famous you have to do a triple take to ascertain that it IS that person.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 26, 2006)

i see that now i mean i knew they did touch ups but ... i thought touch ups were like maybe shading... eye color change.. nothing to this extreme.... weird so freaking weird


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

I have literally shaved 20 lbs off pics of me from photoshoots.

Out of boredom more than anything else but still. *shrug*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 
_There are so many girls on the net who always "smooth" their skin when posting fotds, and then people compliment on their gorgeous skin, and they of course, just say "thanks"..... LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
That is SO TRUE! LMAO!


----------



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I have literally shaved 20 lbs off pics of me from photoshoots.

Out of boredom more than anything else but still. *shrug*_

 
Oh, cool! I haven't tried that yet! I also like to play with pics out of pure boredom... next chalenge will be "virtually" loosing 30lbs...


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 26, 2006)

thas kool!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 
_Oh, cool! I haven't tried that yet! I also like to play with pics out of pure boredom... next chalenge will be "virtually" loosing 30lbs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use photoshop, though I've worked my wayup in the ranks from ps6 to cs2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People really don't know how wonderful the liquify tool really IS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





an example of color and light correction as well as some *ahem* dimples (cough cough fucking genetics) being removed.


----------



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I use photoshop, though I've worked my wayup in the ranks from ps6 to cs2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People really don't know how wonderful the liquify tool really IS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





an example of color and light correction as well as some *ahem* dimples (cough cough fucking genetics) being removed._

 
OOOOHHHHHHHH!!!! You look HOT! Now I remember you, you are that stunning red head! (I just connected your nick name with your face).

I used Photoshop cs2 for a month, the trial version. That thing is WAY COOL. Too bad I didn't try the liquify tool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I can download the trial version on my mother's computer to play with it for another month!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

[email protected] redhead. Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PMing you.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 26, 2006)

i am so niave, I would never have thought to touchup a fotd, I am a purist


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

I crop them. That's it. 
*shrug*
You see the FOTD's that are touched up all the time, but no need to say anything.


----------



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

I crop them, and sometimes I also try to enhance the colors with the saturation tool. Because the camera always wash out the colors so much. But that's it, and I never had much luck enhancing anyway, I do a minimal thing or it looks really weird and fake. When I do more I actually tell..... like here!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

I get asked if I change my eye color all thetime. :/


----------



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I get asked if I change my eye color all thetime. :/_

 
Your eyes are amazing!!! I guess people get stunned by so much blue, because i think it is pretty obvious it is your natural eye color, with that skin & hair color. I had an aunt who also had incredible blue eyes like your, but she was very very fair skinned, with dark brown hair!


----------



## Tyester (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I use photoshop, though I've worked my wayup in the ranks from ps6 to cs2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




People really don't know how wonderful the liquify tool really IS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





an example of color and light correction as well as some *ahem* dimples (cough cough fucking genetics) being removed._

 
And to think, I rarely check this forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With all respect: Very nice.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

oooooo wow. the possibility of those genetics is really really REALLY low! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My great aunt (who just passed this year God bless her soul) had the most...God. Electric blue eyes I've ever seen. Just...wow.  Apparently that's where daddy got his eyes, and I got mine from daddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Whew I sound so southern.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_And to think, I rarely check this forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With all respect: Very nice._

 
hahaha thanks luv.


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 27, 2006)

That is amazing! The eye color change is soooo Kool!And that magazine cover? OMG! I knew that all the models were probably airbrushed, but I didn't know they could add hair and boobs!! I've been drooling over CS2,but it's sooo pricey!! I may download it and try it out,too.I tried out Elements, but it didn't have as many features as I thought it would. Shimmer-I wonder if the liquify tool is similar to the z-merge tool in Photo Impact Pro, kindof makes 2D objects appear 3D?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2006)

hrm. no...
it is a warping tool that basically lets you 'push' the boundaries of an image 'inward' or 'outward' and make...for example...a bump on a nose disappear or slim a jawline. 
The mag cover where the model's jawline was slimmed was done with the liquify tool.


----------



## capspock (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Minrlluv2* 
_That is amazing! The eye color change is soooo Kool!And that magazine cover? OMG! I knew that all the models were probably airbrushed, but I didn't know they could add hair and boobs!! I've been drooling over CS2,but it's sooo pricey!! I may download it and try it out,too.I tried out Elements, but it didn't have as many features as I thought it would. Shimmer-I wonder if the liquify tool is similar to the z-merge tool in Photo Impact Pro, kindof makes 2D objects appear 3D?_

 
We can just "add" about anything now.... hehe


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I use photoshop, though I've worked my wayup in the ranks from ps6 to cs2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People really don't know how wonderful the liquify tool really IS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





an example of color and light correction as well as some *ahem* dimples (cough cough fucking genetics) being removed._

 
Good sweet lawd.......


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay Im glad I stumbled on this thread. It shows me to a very big degree how no one is perfect. I honestly thought that everyone on this website were posting their exact pix (not saying theres nething wrong w/ photoshopping your pic if thats what you choose to do). I get so sad sometimes... even looking in magazines, etc. But this just goes to show that I too can be pretty if I adjust a few things.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Good sweet lawd.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Okay Im glad I stumbled on this thread. It shows me to a very big degree how no one is perfect. I honestly thought that everyone on this website were posting their exact pix (not saying theres nething wrong w/ photoshopping your pic if thats what you choose to do). I get so sad sometimes... even looking in magazines, etc. But this just goes to show that I too can be pretty if I adjust a few things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you'repretty anyway darlin. 
All that stuff you see in mags is totally manufactured.


----------

